# Bolts location engine stand



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Got a dump question, never used a stand before.
We got the engine back yesterday for my sons car 










That look right or should I move the bottom one up to the next hole on block?


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I would use that one Bill. Ideally you want the blocks mass centered with the center post of the bracket so the block is of "neutral" weight when you rotate it.


----------



## bondobill (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks man 
At this point last thing I need is to drop this puppy on the concrete

Thanks

Bill


----------

